# Geneva Aiport parking from France - vignette required?



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

At some time in the future I will need to cross the border from France right next to the airport, go into the aiport short stay car park and then back into France over the same route.

Viamichelin seems to be showing that this can be done without getting onto the A1 (vignette).

Anyone care to confirm this can be done?


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Yes.

But the only time I tried it, I wished I'd used the motorway and bought a vignette ! It was midsummer, mid-afternoon, Geneva was crowded, traffic awful .....


----------



## louventadou (Aug 7, 2008)

I do this trip every year when I go Skiing. Yes you can avoid the 30 Euro, but it is not easy.........allow a bit extra time !!


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
from memory of many years ago when we did a fly-drive holiday we landed at Geneva and exited to the wrong (Swiss) side of the airport. We were allowed back through Swiss customs and found our way to the French car rental desk.

I think the airport still has a French exit and a Swiss one. We have more recently driven in our motorhome from the French Evian area and around the back of the airport through some suburbs without having to cross the border into Switzerland.

Steve


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

*geneva*

Hi there
Yes it is possible, or was 2 yrs ago, I had to pick my daughter up from geneva airport whilst travelling south through France.
Firstly, set sat nav to avoid tolls and head for geneva city.
Secondly, get annoyed cos you aint got Suiss francs and have to use euros in the parking meters!!!!
Thirdly, marvel at the price of a sugar cube
Fourthly, set sat nav for geneva airport to avoid tolls.
Fifthly get annoyed when aforesaid sat nav takes you to freight port.
Lost count now!!!!!!!!!!!
so next, eventually find airport that delivers daughter, Kiss daughter, bugger off back to France.
Finally, swear never to set tyre rubber in Suiss again!!!!!
But yes it is possible, entertaining but possible
Tony


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

http://www.gva.ch/en/Portaldata/1/Resources/fichiers/publications/af.pdf

According to Tripadvisor (where the map above was linked to) the airport can be entered without even entering Switzerland until you are in the check-in halls.


----------

